# Forum Other Languages Romance languages French  New to French

## Kostja

Hello everyone,
I'm a Moscower of 22. I've just started to learn this very beautiful and also very important for the moment language. So my present level stands somewhere around zero point... and I certainly plan to change this situation in a positive way  ::  Actually I've even layed a bet with my friend that I can learn the basic or intermediate French before September 1st   ::   ::   ::   I think it's possible... maybe... having a great desire for that....   ::  
So I've been searching for somebody who can help me with learning (not exactly until the 1st September comes   ::  ). One of the ways could be language exchange (Russian-French, for instance) through pen-palling or sth. like that. Another way from my point is to find anyone in Moscow who's interested... This could be the best way I suppose! Maybe there're also some clubs of French learners/speakers in Moscow as well as there's an English conversational club here. 
So, if anyone's interested just drop a message for me to voor_meetup at rambler dot ru or make it here whether you want - privately or not...
Any suggestions for a new "zero" learner   ::   are welcome! Thanks averybody!

----------


## frenchlondon2005

Hi, well, i am teaching French part-time in london (not qualified teacher) and most of my students are Russian speakers. I find that Russian speakers find it easier than English speaker to pronounce French. And the grammar should not be too difficult for you as the Russian grammar is quite complex as well. 
What russian most students find difficult is the constrution of sentences. They usually say words the other way round: a red car is a car red in French for example. 
But don't worry, if you work hard it should not be too difficult for you.

----------


## Kostja

Thanks a lot! I'll be trying.

----------


## cdnexpat

Kostja, 
Le 1er Septembre de quelle annee?
Renoncez a ce pari stupide mon ami! Le francais, comme le Russe, est un langue complexe qui ne s'apprend pas en un mois. Mais c'est une belle langue, que la langue de chez nous. 
Bonne chance!
Bob

----------


## Kostja

> Kostja, 
> Le 1er Septembre de quelle annee?
> Renoncez a ce pari stupide mon ami! Le francais, comme le Russe, est un langue complexe qui ne s'apprend pas en un mois. Mais c'est une belle langue, que la langue de chez nous. 
> Bonne chance!
> Bob

 The thing is not to win and also not to give up that "stupid" as you said idea. The thing is to start learning.

----------


## cdnexpat

Hello, 
I did not say it was a stupid idea, just a stupid bet.
Actually it ias a very good idea.
Cheers,

----------

